# 100% off "Homefront" until Jan. 1 (until midnight Jan.1/2)!



## Kristen Tsetsi (Sep 1, 2009)

Hello, and Merry Christmas! (Rather, Happy New Year, now...)

I'm one of the authors involved in Operation eBook Drop (free Kindle books for deployed troops), and while I'm happyhappy to give them books for free, I think they're not the only ones who should get some free reading.

If you'd like to receive a 100% off Smashwords coupon for "Homefront" (featured in the Huffington Post, on NPR, and in the Stars and Stripes), please send me a PM anytime between now and New Year's day. OFFER EXTENDS UNTIL MIDNIGHT JAN.1/2, CST. (Don't forget include your email address so I know where to send it. )

You'll find many reader reviews at the Amazon.com page, and here is what a writer for the Huffington Post had to say:

"There are many novels about war, most from the battlefield where there's page-turning tension and drama. But there are few stories written from the point of view of a loved one back home waiting, and waiting some more, not knowing if or how the soldier will return home. Perhaps that's because so few have found an interesting way to write such a story, but that has changed, thanks to Kristen Tsetsi."










Praised by literary readers, literary critics, soldiers, and military spouses, _Homefront_ has something for everyone (including a varied cast of characters, some you may love, and some you may love to hate).

Happy holidays to all of you,

Kristen


----------



## Kristen Tsetsi (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks to those of you who have sent in requests  - I hope you enjoy it.  5 more days of freebies!


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Kristen, I PM'd you. Thank you for your offer.


----------



## Kristen Tsetsi (Sep 1, 2009)

You're very welcome.


----------



## Kristen Tsetsi (Sep 1, 2009)

Most of the requests I'm receiving are from Kindle board people - which I guess makes sense, since they're most likely to have Kindles.  Just want to say thank you to all of you who have sent PMs asking for "Homefront," and I truly hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Christopher Meeks (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm reading it and enjoying it. I have to return the Kindle for a short time to the library, but I hope to finish your book by the first week of the new year. Bravo to you--and Happy New Year!


----------



## Kristen Tsetsi (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks, Chris!

Okay - I just replied to a number of messages in my inbox, and I believe I caught them all, but just in case...(I'm thinking there's a little arrow that comes over the mail bubble when the message is successfully replied to, yes?). 

But if, IF, anyone has sent me a message requesting the coupon code or a PDF and I haven't responded to you within a day (I'm quick about these things), please let me know. It's possible I missed you, somehow.

Thanks!
Kristen


----------



## Kristen Tsetsi (Sep 1, 2009)

Two days left! Get your freebie.


----------



## Kristen Tsetsi (Sep 1, 2009)

I just want to say the people who have been sending me emails requesting the free coupon code have been so friendly that this has been one of the better experiences I've had. The number of people so hungry to read (just READ - period) is astounding. You'd think no one was reading, anymore, the way people talk about our country's shortened attention span, obsession with places like Facebook and Twitter where writing is limited to fewer than 200 characters, but it seems to be quite the opposite. This Kindle forum and the discussion boards on Amazon are pretty strong evidence of a wide and avaricious community of readers. Love it!


----------



## Kristen Tsetsi (Sep 1, 2009)

About 100 requests, so far. I can't tell you how grateful I am. If you have friends who would like a free book to read, please tell them about this. I wrote "Homefront" because it's the kind of story/perspective most don't read/hear about as we participate in these wars (or any war), and my interest is in spreading empathy and understanding more than getting readers. (Don't get me wrong - as a writer, I love readers. Need readers. But this story was written for a very personal reason. It's important to me, and it's probably the most meaningful thing I've ever written.)


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Thank you for the code! After I downloaded it I realized I had already bought it on Amazon lol. Can't wait to get started reading, probably after the first of the year. 

Melissa


----------



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

I just sent you a PM.

Maxx


----------



## Kristen Tsetsi (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks, Mel!

And Maxx: got it.


----------



## Kristen Tsetsi (Sep 1, 2009)

Please see the initial post for a clarification of how long the offer will last. It's New Year's Day, but there's still time.


----------



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks Kristen!


----------



## Kristen Tsetsi (Sep 1, 2009)

Very welcome!

If anyone sends me an email tonight, and it's late, you probably won't get your code until tomorrow. But it will come.


----------

